# Lump (?) after neutering



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

I thought I more or less knew the appearance of a cat's behind after being neutered but this one has me stumped..
I'm talking about Blackie the cat that lived like a feral but is owned, was neutered and tested FIV+. He's doing well except I noticed today, almost 3 weeks after surgery that he has a lump divided in two_if I didn't know I'd say he's an intact cat_where the cauterization took place.
What is it? Of all males I'had had neutered never seen anything like it. He was like that when he came from the vet and I thought the area was swollen from surgery yet, but now it's almost 1 month. I've seen cats that were about 'smoothed out', others that clearly showed where the testicles were somewhat in relief, but this one is different, believe me! Could it be some kind of post operative tumor, etc; there is no discharge and since he's black, albeit shorthair, other than something prominent it's hard to see how the skin looks. He eats and drinks normally.
I can't find a clear explanation of what the area should and shouldn't look after surgery so I don't know..dr. jean, help?I'll appreciatte your imput very much. And I'll be checking with my vet tomorrow anyways, about other cats that must be altered etc so we'll talk about it
Thank-you very, very much


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

I don't know what it could be... but hopefully this will make you feel better.

I work at a vet's office and there is a stray that came in and has been living with us for many many months (way before I started there a month ago). The other day, we had him out walking around in the reception area and someone picked him up and I caught a glimpse of his... nether regions. Needless to say my first thought was "Tanner has been here this long and they haven't neutered him??" to which one of the techs said he actually is neutered, just a... big boy. 

I don't know what he looked like before, but he definately still looks "all man" back there. If this is something you know for a fact was visible only after the surgery, you may want to ask whoever neutered him about it. I'm sure its nothing major though.


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

..probably that's what it is. I don't know what that area looked like before surgery so I'll ask the vet that neutered him..thank-you OsnobunnieO, your words are reassuring


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

There can be a bit of a build-up of scar tissue back there, especially if there was some blood ooze following the surgery. One of my boys looks totally unneutered...even though I neutered him myself and I *know* I got all the parts out! This "look" is also more common in cats neutered at a later age.

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------

